# Swissvax Insignis V3



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've seen pics, this stuff lives! Finally! 
(The Swissvax fans understand what I'm talking about! )

Its not available yet, but from the looks of it, not too far away. :thumb:

So who's going to get a tub?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe.. I don't know.. 

I already have 3 jars of crystal rock and BOS, concorso, and some of their entry level. How could it be any better than these ?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

It will be available in UK or just Norway ??


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

frankiman said:


> Maybe.. I don't know..
> 
> I already have 3 jars of crystal rock and BOS, concorso, and some of their entry level. How could it be any better than these ?


I'm not sure what you look for in a wax, but the V3 wax is made with this criteria:

Insande beading and sheeting
Good durability 
Have a nice glow, depth and wet look

Don't forget very hard to get hold of, a nice Swissvax limited edition!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alzak said:


> It will be available in UK or just Norway ??


Not sure? V1 and V2 were just Norway, but a few V2 pots made it to Canada for sale.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Price is said to be US$345 / ~£214. Just a little bit more than BOS to you guys.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

I would love a tub of this, if you could keep us informed when it is available that would be great.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome news 

There's a few other new bits coming too...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Like what Russ ?? new waxes or something different ??


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

I think for most regular members Insignis will be pretty impossible to obtain, as it is only available from scandic shine in Norway, and they do not ship internationally, so unless some one would be prepaired to help us out with shipping, we might as well forget this wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think they would advertise on Detailing Bliss (USA forum) if they didn't ship internationally? 

I'm waiting for a reply at the moment....


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Benefits sound well!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome news
> 
> There's a few other new bits coming too...


I seen that wax you were testing! Great to see Swissvax not sitting stagnant!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Very good:thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

A friend of mine has a pot - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Swissvax-USA-LLC/136633809700713

Gifted to him By Swissvax USA. Apparently it was super hard to get from the factory and a special request had to be put in for it.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

someone buy it?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I still haven't got a reply from them yet. I've sent PMs, emails, posted in threads.....


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward for any info


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> Not sure? V1 and V2 were just Norway, but a few V2 pots made it to Canada for sale.


I owed v2 very rare


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I´m normally prefer sealants, but this stuff seems really interesting !
Maybe someone would be so kind and do me a sample (for money of course).


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Keep us posted on anything I'll snap up a pot when its released :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Will do Stef!


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

My pot has been shipped to US.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Having sorted out the garage earlier this year, had some extra time on my hands, have no idea why; I happened upon a jar of Insignis V3.
Could someone kindly tell me where this wax sits within the current Swissvax range.


----------

